# New FUllmetal Alchemist



## Kitsunefan (Apr 5, 2009)

New Fullmetal Alchemist has premired in japan, if anybody finds it subbed please post a link here and your thoughts on it


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 5, 2009)

So... does this take place after the movie?


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 5, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> So... does this take place after the movie?



It'd be pretty stupid if it did. They can't do alchemy from their side of the Gate, so there's no chance of them getting back.

"Hey Al, hand me the toast."
"Okay."
"......"
"......."
"God, I wish Winry was here so I could bang her."
"Me too."


----------



## Kitsunefan (Apr 5, 2009)

Its a totally new start, should follow the manga this time


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 5, 2009)

Kitsunefan said:


> Its a totally new start, should follow the manga this time



That's it?

Not worth watching then, in my opinion.

The manga only deviates from the anime in later chapters. Other than that, it's pretty similar.


----------



## Kitsunefan (Apr 5, 2009)

I would love to see some of the new characters animated and hear them, like linyao and olivia , not to mention all the different hommunculi


----------



## Lukar (Apr 5, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> That's it?
> 
> Not worth watching then, in my opinion.
> 
> The *anime* only deviates from the *manga* in later *episodes*. Other than that, it's pretty similar.



Fix'd. The anime is based off of the manga, not the other way around. xD

Anyways, hopefully, Anime Crazy will have it up soon.

EDIT: Just checked, and it apparently is up! =D Here's the link to Anime Crazy's page for Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. Ignore the random popup.


----------



## Kitsunefan (Apr 5, 2009)

Great episode, It had more epic transmutations than the first series ever did, and fathers in it so it will prolly follow manga, but obviously has original characters, however the chibi style was kinda meh, and short joke was overused for a single episode


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 5, 2009)

You bastard, I was going to post this thread Â¬Â¬ 

Well, it kinda sucks, because they're remaking the series, of the manga version. So it destroyes the concept of the original. Here's the teaser that came out April 1st, and no it isn't a april fools joke. It's too short to determine anything in the new FMA. 

My belief for the series, was to make a prequel. Telling the story with Hohenheim, and Dante. It would of been a great addition to the series in general.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 6, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood will follow the manga storyline..

The first episode was like an intro episode similar to the first few chapters of the manga.. They didnt go with the Lior story arc for the intro as it would be redundant as the first anime already used it..

english subbed version has been out for quite some time now..


----------



## benjamin33 (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.watchanimeon.com/full-metal-alchemist-brotherhood-episode-1/

I r watching it right now XD


----------



## benjamin33 (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't like as much as the first one


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 6, 2009)

wow, they managed to make armstrong even more creepy >.>;;


----------



## benjamin33 (Apr 6, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> wow, they managed to make armstrong even more creepy >.>;;



What are you talking about?

He's hot!


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 6, 2009)

oh good lord PLEASE PLEASE say they will use the same voice talents when it gets dubbed for US release


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 6, 2009)

As far as I can tell, the english dub is already being made and will be streamed online sometime in the near future.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 6, 2009)

benjamin33 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> He's hot!



i guess that depends on the point of view^^;;
i think he is a creepy yet nice and friendly guy. if that makes any sense...

im not that much of an anime fan but i enjoyed full metal alchemist back when i watched it. this new episode was pretty nice as well^^


----------



## drafan5 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ed overreacting to people commenting about his height is still as funny as ever.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 6, 2009)

Holy shit, first episode is chop full of win. I love Full Metal Alchemist so much, one of my (if not THE) number one animes, ever. That intro is FUCKING AWESOME.

Anybody have this in high quality? I'm so purchasing this somehow; they will receive my money once it's possible.

Edit: Found it; http://www.mininova.org/tor/2456052


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 6, 2009)

what does this teach our kids?

sinners get super powers


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 6, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> what does with teach our kids?
> 
> sinners get super powers



Not fair :C


----------



## Doggeh (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm so glad they are making a series that follows the manga! I like the manga just a little bit better. I do adore the other series and I've seen it forwards and backwards. 

Good intro episode! I was interested in seeing how they were going to start this off. The original anime and manga were pretty much the exact same up until Greed shows up. So its good to see this anime is gonna differentiate for the first bunch of episodes.

And for the record, I ADORED the ending credits. Too cute.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't really like the new FMA that much. It seems so....fake. Too much comedy and heavily used anime expressions, not enough drama. The characters act so unlike what you'd expect of them that it really brings the whole show down.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 6, 2009)

Kitsunefan said:


> not to mention all the different hommunculi



but there's only 7, originating from the 7 deadly sins. :/


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 6, 2009)

Ark said:


> but there's only 7, originating from the 7 deadly sins. :/



I think he wants to see the different forms of Gluttony and Envy, Ling as Greed, Sloth, and Pride's powers animated.


----------



## Kitsunefan (Apr 6, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I think he wants to see the different forms of Gluttony and Envy, Ling as Greed, Sloth, and Pride's powers animated.


 
Yah, sloth , pride and greed (later) arent even the same people as in the anime, and alot of old ones have supped up ability....except lust..whos still dead


----------



## Neybulot (Apr 11, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> As far as I can tell, the english dub is already being made and will be streamed online sometime in the near future.



Probably already being made but...Not streamed online anytime soon. That's the sub at Funimation's Video site.

http://www.funimation.com/video

New episodes get put on there every Thursday.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 12, 2009)

just watched the second episode.. still awesome.. but from the looks of the preview, they are indeed gonna be remaking the whole thing from the start.. episode 3 will be the lior story arc.. though they did mention that they were headed there at the start.. X3

oh.. and they kinda put a little spoiler in episode 2.. something that isnt mentioned until late into the manga chapters.. X3


----------



## Toaster (Apr 12, 2009)

I want to see it.......


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 28, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood (2009); Episode *one*, Sub; 1280x720 resolution
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood (2009); Episode *two*, Sub; 1280x720 resolution
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood (2009); Episode *thre*e, Sub; 1280x720 resolution
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood (2009); Episode *four*, Sub; 1280x720 resolution


----------



## NeoEevee (May 5, 2009)

Love iiiit. ^_^ I want to give Ed the biggest possible hug I can.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 5, 2009)

Eclipse is the best sub group doing this at the moment. I recommend that you guys pick up the torrents directly from their site.


----------



## Neybulot (May 16, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Eclipse is the best sub group doing this at the moment. I recommend that you guys pick up the torrents directly from their site.



I agree here. Eclipse's sub is awesome. Google search for "Eclipse Productions" and the first site is their's.

They usually have their torrents up by 8PM CDT on Sunday. I've seen em up at 6 too though. So check there around that time on Sunday to get it immediately.


----------



## Zaraxia (May 16, 2009)

Take a guess how I feel about this based of my avatar  So far it looks decent, can't wait to see how they play things out.


----------

